# A great first aid tip



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Came across this on a NZ yak forum and thought a great idea and worth passing on (thanks HLD)

Was checking out my first aid kit today and thought I'd pass on a wee tip that I stole from our Search & Rescue kits:

Cut a roll of Gladwrap into thirds, and these can then be used as a quick and easy bandage to hold dressings on. Mostly waterproof, can go on wet skin, and you can easily see the dressing/wound for monitoring bleeds etc.

I have used these in action several times, and carry one in the car and home first aid kits as well.

Can also be used to wrap bundles of rods, restrain small obnoxious children, and kill household pests.

1001 uses!









kp


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks for the tip. those bandage clips usually do more damage than good, and material is useless on the water. With any luck i won't have to try out your idea


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes do hope no one has to use this and also can't claim it as my idea
It came from a NZ yak website courtesy of HLD (hairy little dwarf) whom is active in search and rescue NZ
and I think this is included as part of their first aid setup

kp


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I cant find the end of the gladwrap in the kitchen under a bright light, with no injury!

Good idea though, for those whom are not glad wrap challenged like me!


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

I love it - I can wrap it up and keep fishing


----------



## Hairy Little Dwarf (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah, but when you get two arterial bleeds and a broken femur, it's probably time to think about heading in anyway as you'll be running out of clingfilm ;-)

That's a really bad photo, I'll say its because I was just about to pass out at the time :lol:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

That's a handy tip, thanks!


----------



## chiv (Nov 12, 2008)

what a great idea! i never would have thought of it!!


----------

